# Save a toe?



## Piercedcub32 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey guys, I just noticed that it looks like (98% sure) my baby extreme is going to lose a toe on the hind foot. is there any way I can save it? Appears to have been caught in something or possible ringing from a bad shed... his humidity is 80-85% lighting and basking spots are fine. I have increased misting, and soaked him. I feel horrible. 

I have never seen any skin left on him at all, and I have his first second and third sheds, and all the toes are there, but he has a new shed in his cage, from earlier today. How long does it take for this to happen?


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 8, 2011)

Do you have carpet in your enclosure?


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 8, 2011)

Mineral oil might help remove the left over skin. S/he may or may not lose the toe, Rango has one toe that has always looked like it was going to fall off, its got a really really deep crack. Try soaking the tegu as well to help hydrate the skin.


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks guys! No carpet, its reptibark I couldn't find cypress here. I'm pretty secluded when it comes to pet stores.. I'll try and post a pic in the morning when he wakes up. When people say mineral oil.. just regular baby oil?


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 9, 2011)

Mineral oil is in the pharmacy section it is a natural laxative.


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Aug 9, 2011)

guy here is the toe. I'm pretty sure I can see bone. There is NO left over shed anywhere on his body. think he just got it caught on something? http://www.flickr.com/photos/photocub77/6026469361/


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Aug 14, 2011)

So, Logan's toe is with us no longer ;o( but the "stump" looks healed and healthy tissue.


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear that! RIP toe.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 14, 2011)

I would keep a eye on the humidity he seems so young to lose one already.


----------



## tora (Aug 14, 2011)

It looks more like it got caught/banged on something. Toe loss from stuck sheds are more gradual. The toe falls off from lack of circulation not something sudden like this seems to have been.


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Aug 14, 2011)

yeah it did look more like it got caught on something, but there is nothing in his cage that could have done it. Reptibark substrate, 2 hides (one hollowed out log and the other cork bark) and his water bowl. He does jump at the top of the tank a bit, wondering if it either broke when he landed or got stuck in the screen... Idk, other than the toe he is happy and healthy! I mist him 4 times a day, but just ordered a fogger that I'm going to put on a timer.


----------



## Oaksage (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry to here he lost a toe but it sounds like u are doing all u can do some times we can not control all that happens with are reptiles but as long as u try your best. I find that all will work out in the end. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Oaksage! My little guy is def. spoiled ;o) getting his adult inclosure this weekend!


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 16, 2011)

Oaksage said:


> Sorry to here he lost a toe but it sounds like u are doing all u can do some times we can not control all that happens with are reptiles but as long as u try your best. I find that all will work out in the end. But that's just my opinion.



I second this


----------

